# Puppy Diarrhea



## timc1018 (Aug 29, 2016)

Just picked up two 6 week old pups on 8/26. We lost our last two Vizsla's (age 4 and 7) to Cancer earlier this year. We wanted to start our new pups off on a grain free diet, and selected Taste of the Wild. The breeder was using IAMS Puppy Large Breed. They were just weened last week. We picked them up three days ago, and immediatley began feeding them TOW. On the first day (8/26) their first stools were almost clear water with a little color, then they had one solid stool. From the 27th onward, their stools have alternated between thick water and thick milkshake consistency. Not one solid stool. I am not sure if this is a result of the transition to new environment, or the grain free diet. Prob going to vet today or tomorrow just to be safe, but was wondering what other's have experienced with the Grain Free Dry Foods. They are eating and drinking very good.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Did the breeder give you some extra dog food to mix with the new stuff? I know it can be hard on them if you don't slowly transition their food over the course of a couple of weeks. The vet is probably the best option to rule out any infections/parasites.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its a little late, but always let pups settle in to their new home before slowly changing over their diet.
With diarrhea that bad, I would head to the vet. A good chance they need something to help settle their stomach. I always worry about dehydration with the young ones.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

I ended up mixing pumpkin, rice, and sweet potato in with Nico's food a lot when he was young (and going full BRAT diet if his diarrhea got really bad). I would guess that their systems just aren't adapted to the richness of kibbles since they were just weaned. Definitely a good idea to go see your vet -- I wouldn't worry about ToTW being the culprit though!


----------



## timc1018 (Aug 29, 2016)

Took the pups to the vet on Monday, turns out there are two issues: 1) Vet found one Ringworm egg in one of the stools so I am giving them 5 days of meds to treat Parasites, and 2) Vet told me to stay away from the high protein foods like TOW as their young digestive systems cannot handle the high protein dog food like TOW and BB, if I wanted to go to one of the high protein foods, wait until they are a bit older. Even then vet recommended staying with one of the grain foods like IAMS, Science Diet, or Purina Pro, and if I wanted to supplement, then do so with steamed veggies and potato's. Breeder uses IAMS and supplements with steamed veggies, so that's where I am headed....stools are no longer water, but are still thick milkshake, but they are eating and drinking well.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Worms make sense. Rapid changes in diet (with zero transition) makes sense. 

The nutritional advice of the vet is unsupported by veterinary science and does not make sense. 

Dogs/puppies have no nutrition needs for carbohydrates. When feeding a low-protein (and low-fat) ration one is just increasing non-essential empty calories at the expense of vital nutrients. 

So-called "high protein" kibbles already have too many carbohydrates. Moving to a lower quality food is not advice I'd follow. What you've been told by the vet is entirely fallacious. 

Bill


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

I was told to gradually switch their food over to our choice. The breeder gave us a bag of what she fed so we could transition Amos slowly. If you fed ToW immediately it could be tough on their tummies. Like others have said they need to adjust to their new home as well, which can be stressful for some pups. Lastly, Amos did not do well with grains or chicken. He would have unreliable stools...maybe 20% picker uppers and 80% water hose worthy. 

Based on the advice I received on this forum, I switched him at about 4 months to a grain free, lamb-based kibble with limited ingredients, which helped tremendously. My breeder also said that some Vs do better on lamb or fish rather than beef or chicken, but the fish makes their breath horrid so we went with the lamb.

Good luck! Two pups wears me out just thinking about it. You'll be running zone defense for a while!


----------



## timc1018 (Aug 29, 2016)

The Breeder uses IAMs Large Breed Puppy, which is what I am now feeding. He also recommended against the high protein diets. I'll stick with IAMS for the time being, and once they stabilize with diet and new home, I may look at something else. But for the last 15yrs we have feed all of our dogs IAM's and never had any problems what so ever


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Hate to be blunt, but a breeder who lets puppies go at 6 weeks is not one I'd trust for nutritional advice.

A low-protein low-fat (26/14) diet is not in your Vizslas' best interests.

Bill


----------

